# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #206 (12/2017)



## PCGH_Carsten (19. Oktober 2017)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 12/2017 ist ab sofort online - die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass auch wir nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, (viel zu selten) auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank daniederliegen könnten.

Die neue „PC Games Hardware“-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 02. November 2017 am Kiosk und digital ab dem 27. Oktober um 14:00 Uhr für euch bereit. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).

*>>>Zur PCGH-Heftumfrage 12/2017 [Surveymonkey]<<<*
Eine Registrierung ist zur Teilnahme nicht erforderlich, die Umfrage läuft anonym, es werden keine personenbezogenen Daten dauerhaft gespeichert. Alle Angaben werden nach Auswertung der Umfrage gelöscht.

Die Redaktion liest in diesem Thread jedes Feedback-Posting aufmerksam durch. Und auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!


----------



## th_fn_styles (26. Oktober 2017)

Lag heute schon im Briefkasten  Und schon mal ein "Danke" für den Artikel "Benches, aber richtig?". Kompakter kann man das Thema kaum darstellen; das hilft bei Erklärungsversuchen im Bekanntenkreis, wenn das neue Lieblingsspiel trotz toller Werte in 3DMark & Co. stellenweise ruckelt.


----------



## cwtotal (26. Oktober 2017)

Das neue Heft ist super  Besonders die Percentiles-Erklärung bzw. den ganzen Artikel fand ich sehr hilfreich und interessant. Sehr schön auch den Coffeelake test und die praxisnahen Tests and BF1 und Wütscher.


----------



## kmf (27. Oktober 2017)

^^ GZ Herr Spille für den überragenden Prozessor-Artikel. 

Echt Carsten, klasse gemacht!  Ich glaub ich war heut genauso begeistert wie damals über den von Chris Gögelein über den AMD-Kracher.


----------



## BikeRider (27. Oktober 2017)

Magazin ist so gut wie gekauft.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Oktober 2017)

kmf schrieb:


> ^^ GZ Herr Spille für den überragenden Prozessor-Artikel.
> 
> Echt Carsten, klasse gemacht!  Ich glaub ich war heut genauso begeistert wie damals über den von Chris Gögelein über den AMD-Kracher.



Danke danke, das hört man gern - integraler Bestandteil sind aber auch die Tuning- und Mainboard-Strecken von Stephan und Torsten!


----------



## mcmarky (29. Oktober 2017)

Finde die Ausgabe auch wieder richtig interessant, v.a. die Z370 Mainboards und speziell das Gaming 7.  Kaufentscheidung gefällt. 
Nur warum ist das MSI Godlike  Gaming so viel schneller als die anderen? (Witcher 3: 158 Fps <-> 148...145 Fps, Seite 40)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. Oktober 2017)

Hab' den Artikel nicht vorliegen, aber hängt es zufällig mit der TDP-Überfahrung zusammen, sprich, höchstem Takt auf allen Kernen? Oder hatte Torsten das abgeschaltet? Weiß ich grad nicht aus dem Kopf.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Oktober 2017)

Den langfristigen Turbo habe ich bei allen Herstellern kontrolliert und für 95 W TDP angepasst, darüber punktet MSI nicht. Auch der GPU-Takt wird überwacht, Nachladevorgänge und Szenen-Variationen durch zwei vorab-Durchgänge und darauf folgend drei Mess-Durchgänge kompensiert und GPU-Boost-Mechanismen durch eine ein minütige Aufwärmphase vor jedem Durchgang ausgehebelt. Witcher 3 skaliert aber nicht nur mit CPU- und GPU-Leistung, sondern auch mit den Speicher (Sub-)Latenzen, die ich auf auto lasse. Im X299-Test hat MSI trotz gleichem Takt und gleichen Hauptlatenzen sogar 5 Prozent mehr Speicherdurchsatz im AIDA-Copy-Test erreicht – da versteht offensichtlich jemand etwas von UEFI-Optimierung.


----------



## Palmdale (31. Oktober 2017)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Den langfristigen Turbo habe ich bei allen Herstellern kontrolliert und für 95 W TDP angepasst, darüber punktet MSI nicht...



Aloha. Allein schon aufgrund des ausführlichen Artikels zu Coffee konnte ich natürlich diese Ausgabe kaum abwarten. Weshalb nun das Zitat? Ich fand den Punkt mit der bedenklichen automatischen Übertaktung bissl zu wenig beleuchtet, da es nur ab und an im Fließtext erwähnt wird. Ist es für den unbedarften User jetzt bedenklich oder sogar förderlich, wenn das Mainboard die Grenzen ausreizt? Als halbwegs fundierter User möchte ich vorweg schicken, dass ich davon kein Freund bin, sondern optional im Easy-Mode des Bios auswählbar als Profil begrüßen würde. Doch die Funktion als solche ist im Detail über alle Boards hinweg bissl zu wenig beleuchtet worden. 

Zu den Boards vielleicht noch ergänzend die Frage, ob es wirklich kritisch ist, wenn man beim MSI Gaming Pro Carbon (oder jedem anderen Mainboard mit ausladenden Plastikverkleidungen) die Blende abbaut. Ich persönlich hab genau das MSI Board zuhause und es wird ausschließlich von zwei kleinen Kreuzschlitz-Schrauben gehalten und ein kleiner Stromstecker versorgt den Schriftzug. Viele dürften nämlich in der ähnlichen Situation sein wie ich, dass diese Aufbauen zu groß sind, dass es gut ins Gehäuse passen; ganz zu schweigen davon, dass das unnötig den Luftstrom beeinträchtigt und ggf. die Kühler bei ihrer Arbeit stört. Kurzfassung: das Abmontieren eines Zierde-Plastikteils sollte eigentlich keine Einschränkungen bei Garantie, ja nicht einmal der Gewährleistung nach sich ziehen. Allerdings kann ich nachvollziehen, dass ihr euch da als Redaktion bedeckt halten wollt 

Sehr interessant auch der geschätzte Preis der Asus Vega Strix mit ~700€. Den würde ich ähnlich ansetzen und damit wäre auch halbwegs erklärt, weshalb sich die Custom-Lösungen weiter verzögern bis hin zu dem Eingeständnis, dass es wohl nur homöopathische Dosen davon geben wird - es lohnt sich wirtschaftlich nicht, denn die Konkurrenz bietet einerseits mit der Ti in finanzieller Schlagweite weit mehr und andererseits leisten die Customs nicht mal mehr (siehe auch zahlreiche Reviews bei populären YT Reviewern wie JayztwoCents).

Abschließend danke für den Tipp, den V-Sync oder spielspezifischen Limiter auf 142 statt 144hz bei G-Sync zu setzen


----------



## Emani (2. November 2017)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 12/2017 ist ab sofort online - die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass auch wir nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, (viel zu selten) auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank daniederliegen könnten.
> 
> Die neue „PC Games Hardware“-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 02. November 2017 am Kiosk und digital ab dem 27. Oktober um 14:00 Uhr für euch bereit. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).
> 
> ...




Bei PCGH-Abo....wenn man dort drauf klickt. Einzelausgabe 132 Euro???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. November 2017)

Das ist unsere neue Maßnahme, um das Abo attraktiver wirken zu lassen. 

Im Ernst: Wird ASAP gefixt, danke für den Hinweis!

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Emani (2. November 2017)




----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. November 2017)

@Palmdale:
Aufgrund von Platzmangel habe ich auf eine ausführlichere Darstellung der Werkseinstellungen verzichtet – schließlich können diese mit dem nächsten UEFI-Update bereits anders ausfallen, die restlichen Board-Eigenschaften sind dagegen dauerhaft von Bedeutung. Für den unbedarften Nutzer sind die Werkseinstellungen mangels reinem AVX-Codes in normalen Anwendungen meist egal. Startet man aber tatsächlich ein derart optmiertes Tool, wiegt die Verbrauchssteigerung (170 W statt 95 W) weitaus schwerer als die mageren 700 MHz mehr (typisch: 4,3 statt 3,6 GHz). Eine derart ineffiziente Übertaktung würden die meisten Anwender vermutlich nicht einmal manuell aktivieren, als Werkseinstellung finden wir sie schlicht indiskutabel – deswegen die Abwertungen in der Eigenschaftennote.

Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Probanden, auf die ich hätte eingehen können, waren übrigens Mangelware: Beide MSI-Vertreter, Asrock und Asus mit dem jüngsten UEFI erlauben 160 bis 170 W und laufen dann mit 4,3 GHz bei AVX-Nutzung. Nur Gigabytes Werkseinstellungen stechen hervor und schaffen den gleichen Takt mit knapp 120 W, wie auch im Artikel erwähnt.


----------



## kmf (2. November 2017)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Danke danke, das hört man gern - integraler Bestandteil sind aber auch die Tuning- und Mainboard-Strecken von Stephan und Torsten!


Ja klar, beim 2. Durchlesen hab ich das auch gemerkt. Also auch an die beiden anderen Herrn Stephan u. Torsten, tolle Arbeit insgesamt u. sorry, dass ich euch übergangen hab.


----------



## Operation_PC (5. November 2017)

Hallo, ich glaube ich habe eine kleine Verwechslung beim Spezial zu den Z370-Mainboards (Seite 39) gefunden.
Und zwar heißt es: "Keinen Platz für weitere Anschlüsse hätte das *Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon*, dabei verzichtet es bereits konsequent auf Display-Ausgänge."
Da müsste eigentlich das *Z370 Godlike Gaming* stehen, oder?

Ansonsten eine tolle und hilfreiche Ausgabe, wenn man gerade versucht einen Kaffee-See PC zusammenzustellen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. November 2017)

Korrekt, da habe ich die beiden MSIs beim Tippen verwechselt. Das Gaming Pro Carbon hat noch freien Platz und Display-Anschlüsse (siehe Testtabelle) am I/O-Panel, das Godlike Gaming nicht.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. November 2017)

warum wird beim LCD Einkaufsführer der Asus PG258Q mit den Webewert 1ms angegeben?

wenn Ihr den selbst noch nicht gemessen haben, dann lasst den Wert doch besser weg


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. November 2017)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> warum wird beim LCD Einkaufsführer der Asus PG258Q mit den Webewert 1ms angegeben?
> 
> wenn Ihr den selbst noch nicht gemessen haben, dann lasst den Wert doch besser weg



Das ist noch die alte Testmethode gewesen von meinen Vorgängern. Nur beim neuen Dell habe ich den von mir gemessenen Wert schon eingetragen. Werde das in der nächsten Ausgabe entsprechend klar kennzeichnen.


----------



## wolflux (7. November 2017)

Feine Ausgabe  endlich mal wieder Zeit zum geniesen. 
Sofort habe ich die Logitech Trackballmouse gefunden, ich spiele schon immer mit diesen Mäusen, sehr schön da sie ja nicht so häufig produziert werden.
Ich bin jetzt gerade hier und das gehört nicht unbedingt hier her,
kann mir jemand sagen ob bei den GTX 1080 Ti's die Spannung vom Speicher parallel mit dem Takt angepasst wird oder immer die gleiche Spannung anliegt?
Wenn das hier jemanden ins Auge fällt, wäre ich für eine Antwort sehr dankbar.
Grüsse wolflux


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. November 2017)

Wo hat Stephan eig ne Vega LC für unter 400€ bekommen?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. November 2017)

In unserem Marktplatz, aber nicht für "unter"


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. November 2017)

Aus aktuellem Anlass frag ich hier auch noch mal:
Wurde im CL-Special CL auch nur auf Luft gekühlt getestet, gerade was das OC von 8700k und 8600k angeht ?
Das interessiert mich gerade, da ich meinen nächsten Gaming PC ohne jede extra RGB Beleuchtung und auch ohne Wasserkühlung betreiben möchte.
Also eher "oldskool" nur mit Luftkühlung und dann auch noch einen normalen, nicht überdimensionierten CPU-Kühler, der den Einbau von hohen Ram-Modulen erlaubt.

Das Ganze dann auch noch mit silent-Lüfter only, von BeQuiet.

Ein Test "unter Wasser", bzw. "geköpft" bringt mir dann nix.
Es gibt ja bereits gute Luft-CPU-Kühler für 20-60€.
Wasserkühlung eher nicht.

Werde mal probieren, ob es nur mit Luft ebenfalls schnell UND leise geht.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. November 2017)

Die OC-Reserven haben wir mit der Fractal Design Celsius S36 ausgetestet. Die leistet noch ein wenig mehr als die meisten Doppelturmkühler, ist aber keinesfalls so leistungsfähig wie die von mir für frühere OC-Tests genutzte Custom-Wasserkühlung. Wie gewohnt habe ich die Chips bei unterschiedlichen Spannungsstufen getestet, sodass man gut erkennen kann, wie die Chips skalieren und wie sich Leistungsaufnahme/Abwärme bei höheren Taktraten und Spannungen entwickeln. Mit einem "normalen CPU-Kühler" - ich verstehe darunter mal einen Turmkühler wie den Scythe Mugen 5 oder Thermalright  Macho Rev. B - kommen die beiden höchsten getesteten Spannungsstufen nach meiner Einschätzung eher nicht infrage, bei der dritthöchsten hängt es dann davon ab, ob man Stabilität mit oder ohne AVX testet, wo die persönliche Temperaturschmerzgrenze liegt, ob die einzelne CPU eher heißer/kühler als der Durchschnitt ist, was man persönlich als laut/leise empfindet, wie gut die Gehäusekühlung ausfällt, etc.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. November 2017)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Mit einem "normalen CPU-Kühler" - ich verstehe darunter mal einen Turmkühler wie den Scythe Mugen 5 oder Thermalright  Macho Rev. B - kommen die beiden höchsten getesteten Spannungsstufen nach meiner Einschätzung eher nicht infrage, bei der dritthöchsten hängt es dann davon ab, ob man Stabilität mit oder ohne AVX testet, wo die persönliche Temperaturschmerzgrenze liegt, ob die einzelne CPU eher heißer/kühler als der Durchschnitt ist, was man persönlich als laut/leise empfindet, wie gut die Gehäusekühlung ausfällt, etc.



Ja, der Mugen 5 wird wohl tendenziell mein nächster CPU Kühler. Dabei gefiel mir der pfiffige Aufbau, auch wegen der Ram-Kompatibilität.
Ansonsten soll der auch ganz gut sein(Leistung/Lautstärke).
Die Gehäusekühlung wird wohl recht gut werden, da ich bis zu 6 140er Lüfter verwenden möchte, etwa 3 front rein, 2 oben raus, einen hinten raus(bisher hab ich die beQuiet silent wings 3 da im Auge), evtl. in einem CM Mastercase pro 5.

Wie ich rauslese, hast Du da(im Test) einen gesunden Kompromiss gesucht, aus Top Custom Wasserkühlung und Turmkühlern.
Klar, man kann natürlich nicht tausende verschiedene Sachen testen, auch wenn jeder User natürlich am liebsten seinen Spezialfall getestet sehen würde. 

Ich werd mir die Ausgabe einfach mal zulegen.  

Zumindest in Gedanken nimmt mein nächster Gaming PC schon langsam Formen an ...
Wenn mein Umzug rum ist und die Finanzen wieder besser, werd ich mich dann an die Arbeit machen. 

edit:


PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> ... hängt es dann davon ab, ob man Stabilität mit oder ohne AVX testet,



Ach ... Thema AVX ... da hab ich bisher immer einen Bogen drum gemacht , da ich dachte, als Zocker brauch ich das nicht so. 
Würde da bei AVX evtl. ein offset eingeben(wenn im Bios möglich), damit die CPU im Falle von AVX(aktiv) etwas niedriger taktet(das system stabil bleibt, trotz OC).
Aber ich glaub ich muss mich _irgendwann _mal damit beschäftigen. Keine Ahnung, ob es mittlerweile mehr Spiele gibt, die das nutzen.



Aber danke erst mal für Deine Antwort. Sehr nett ! 


edit2:

Ausgabe so eben bestellt und schon heruntergeladen. Ich finde die PDF Option klasse !!!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. November 2017)

Wir haben mit Coffee Lake keine entsprechenden Tests machen können, aber wenn ich unsere Messungen mit Skylake und Erfahrungsberichte mit Coffee Lake kombiniere, dann würde ich sagen: Ein geköpfter i7-8700K mit einem Mugen 5 würde lautheitsbereinigt kühler bleiben als Stephans Test-CPU mit Original-Wärmeleitpaste und großzügig dimensionierter Kompaktwasserkühlung.
Die Celsius S36 ist aber insgesamt stärker abgestimmt als der Mugen 5 und wurde bei höherer Lautheit aber eben auch deutlich höherer Kühlleistung eingesetzt. Verglichen mit einem Mugen 5 bei maximaler Leistung würde ich mit einer geköpften CPU ungefähr Gleichstand erwarten; ungeköpft sollten Temperaturen und OC-Ergebnis aber deutlich schlechter ausfallen. (Ich schätze mindestens 10 K wärmer.)


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. November 2017)

Geköpft, mit gutem Flüssigmetall, in Kombi mit sehr gut belüftetem Gehäuse, hört sich für mich aktuell nach der sympathischsten Kombination an, zumindest wenn man wie ich, gern auf Wasserkühlung verzichten möchte.

Danke für Eure Erfahrungswerte ! 
(Gold wert!)


----------



## Rolk (10. November 2017)

Da es gerade um Kühlung geht und ich aus den PCGH Tests nicht ganz schlau werde: Was brauche ich für einen Kühler, um einen R7 1700X @3,7-3,9GHz leise (<1 Sone) gekühlt zu bekommen? Tut es ein Kühler aus der 30-40 € Preisklasse oder muss es schon ein Doppelturmkühler oder eine 240er AiO sein?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. November 2017)

"kühl" und "leise" bedeutet je nach Nutzer etwas anderes und die Verlustleistung einer übertakteten CPU kann man auch nur raten. Was ich sagen kann: Einen Xeon mit 120-130 W Energieumsatz schaffen selbst 25-Euro-Kühler bei 1,0 Sone unter 60 °C zu kühlen. Für 40 Euro bekommt man, je nach Lautheits-Präferenz einen Scythe Ninja 4, EKL Brocken 2 oder Thermaltake True Spirit 140 Direct. Damit ist schon eine ganze Menge möglich.


----------



## Rolk (11. November 2017)

Mittlerweile habe ich gemerkt das ihr bei den Messwerten bzgl. Hitzentwicklung und Leistungsaufnahme in Ausgabe 5/2017 mit einem R7 1700X @3,7GHz im Kleingedruckten auch den genutzten Kühler angegeben habt. 
Ein Scythe Rasetsu, vermutlich auch wieder mit 100% Drehzahl. Das wäre doch schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## kmf (16. November 2017)

Mal eine Frage zum Nagertest - fließt der Accountzwang zur Nutzung des Treibers/Software bei der Razer eigentlich in die Gesamtnote ein?  

Aufgrund des Tests und des guten Abschneidens der Razermouse und weil ich eh eine neue Spielermouse benötige, habe ich mich entgegen aller Vernunft für ein Razer-Fabrikat entschieden und mir die Razer Lancehead Tournament Edition angeschafft - liegt sehr gut in der Hand & eine echt geile Lightshow 

aber ... die Mouse geht zurück. Ich lass mir bei einer Mouse keinen Zwangsaccount gefallen, damit ich den Mousetreiber benutzen darf. Geht's noch ...?


----------



## Mosed (17. November 2017)

Schade, dass bein Vergleich der mechanischen Tastaturen keine Aussage getroffen wird, ob die Sharkoon Purewriter oder das Cherry MX Board 5 leiser ist. Bei beiden steht nur, dass sie auffällig leise(r) sind.

Ist die Angabe zu den Tastenhöhen korrekt? Beim Cherry MX Board 5 steht "mittelhoch", dabei ist der Aulöse- und Betätigungsweg der höchste von allen 4. Hätte erwartet, dass der Betätigungsweg mit geringerer Tastenhöhe immer kleiner wird - wo liegt sonst der Sinn in reduzierten Tastenhöhen?


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (20. November 2017)

Hallo Mosed,

ja, die Angabe, dass das Cherry MX Board 5.0 - auf dem ich übrigens gerade wegen der geringen Tipplautstärke schreibe - mittelhohe Tastenkappen hat ist vollig korrket. Man muss hier zwischen Tastenschalter und Tastenkappe differenzieren, denn der Schalterweg ist komplett unabhängig von der Höhe der Tastenkappen. Wenn ein Tasten-Schalter wie beispielsweise alle Cherry-Modelle nach 2 Millmetern auslöst und nach weiteren 2 Millimetern das Ende seine Hubweges (Anschlag)  erreicht hat geschieht das unabhängig von der Höhe der Tastenkappe. Flache oder Mittelhohe Tastenkappen können dagegen über eine größere Kontakfläche verfügen als  die regulären Pendants oder bespielsweise bei frei stehenden Tastenschalter dafür sorgen, dass die Konstruktion aus Schalter und Kappe weniger hoch über das Tastaturchassis herausragen.  

Ich hoffe diese Antwort hilft weiter  Weiterhin viel Spaß mit der neuesten Ausgabe der PCGH
Der PCGH-Tastaturpapst


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (20. November 2017)

Hallo kmf,

es ist richtig, dass die Software, sprich ihr Umfang und ihre Anwenderfreundlichkeit in die Bewertung eingehen. Da die Ausstattungsnote aber nur Teil der finalen Wertung ausmacht, würde der von Dir bemängelten "Accountzwang" die finale Note höchstens geringfügig beeinflussen. Außderm hat die Zwangsregistrierung zumindest den Vorzteil, dass Du die Lancehead an einem anderen PC mit allen Profilen und Einstellungen nutzen kannst, wenn Du die registrierte Synapse 3.0 Beta nutzt. Aber es steht natürlich jedem frei, ob er sich bei Razer registrieren will oder nicht. Ich werfe aber mal in den Raum, dass es dank U-PLay, Steam und Origin auch nicht mehr möglich ist zu spielen ohne sich registrieren zu müssen. Natürlich handelt Razer nicht gerade diplomatisch, aber soll man das ganze wirklich kategorisch boykottieren? Bei mir stünden dann doch die  Vorzüge der Lancehead als drahtlose, ergonimischen Maus mit Top-Leistung im Vordergrund  

Grüße aus der Redaktion und weiterhín viel Spaß mit der PCGH


----------



## Mosed (20. November 2017)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Kannst du auch sagen, wie deiner Meinung nach die Lautstärke der Sharkoon Purewriter im Vergleich zum MX-Board 5 ist (natürlich subjektiv)?


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (21. November 2017)

Die Sharkoon Purewriter gibt es mit  roten und blauen Kailh-Tasten-Schaltern. Die roten sind linear und geben kein akkustisches Feedback, die blauen machen sich mit einem Click-Geräusch bemerkbar. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass das Cherry MX Board 5.0 deutlich leiser ist als die Purewrtiter mit blauen Kailh-Schaltern und wahrscheinlich auch eine Tick leiser als die Purewriter mit roten Kailh-Switches (subjektive Einschätzung).

Gruß
PCGH-Spieleonkel


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2017)

Ich hab da mal eine Zwischenfrage.
Wieso gibt es eigentlich noch kein Test vom Rampage 6 Extreme?
Hab bisher nur englisch sprachige gesehen, aber noch keins in Deutsch.
Habt ihr da kein Interesse oder bekommt ihr kein Test Mainboard?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. November 2017)

Moin!

Ich kann da zwar nur spekulieren, aber das offenkundige Desinteresse an Sockel-2066-CPUs in unserer Community, dass wir zeitnah zum Launch bereits einen zweigeteilten Vergleichstest etlicher Boards gebracht haben und dessen Leserinteresse bewerten konnten sowie die Vermutung, dass das Gros der So-2066-Interessenten nicht unbedingt auf das 600-Euro-Board gewartet haben dürfte, um auf die neue Plattform zu wechseln, deuten nicht gerade auf eine riesige Marktlücke für dieses eine Board hin. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber auch wir müssen ein bisschen priorisieren.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. November 2017)

Ich hätte es mit mehr "." ausgedrückt, aber das gleiche gesagt. Bei vier Plattform-Launches binnen dreier Quartale sind die Ressourcen pro Plattform beschränkt. Und Sockel 2066 ist ein sehr starker Bewerber um den lahmsten Launch des Jahres.


----------



## kmf (23. November 2017)

Danke Frank, für die ausführliche Erklärung. 
Hmm, da hab ich wohl äußerst kurzsichtig gehandelt. Nämlich als ich merkte, dass ich an der Mouse nichts verstellen kann, hab ich den Treiber installieren wollen und da hat halt der Accountzwang dazwischen gegrätscht. Ich überhaupt net weiter überlegt, sondern nur, "was soll denn jetzt dieser Quatsch?" - daraufhin den ganzen Kram zusammengepackt, Rücksendeschein ausgedruckt und am nächsten Tag zurück mit dem "Müll" zu Amazon.  
Jetzt hast du mich natürlich total ins Grübeln gebracht, ich hab mir noch keine andere Spiele-Mouse angeschafft. Im Moment hab ich übergangsweise eine Microsoft Office-Mouse dran.

Wenn ich die jetzt noch mal kommen lasse, denken die bei Amazon, der da hat einen an der Klatsche ...


----------



## Mosed (23. November 2017)

Ich denke ich habe einen Fehler bei dem Tastaturtest gefunden. Die MX Silent Red haben nicht 2 mm Auslöse- und 4 mm Betätigungsweg, sondern 1,9 und 3,7 mm: CHERRY MX SILENT RED - Prazision und Qualitat ohne Gerausch. 
Ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied. 

PS: Ich teste jetzt auch gerade das MX Board 5 (Silent Red) und die Sharkoon Purewriter Red zu Hause. Wenn man ohne besondere Vorsicht schreibt ist das MX Board defintiv leiser. Man kann mit der Purewriter aber bewußt leiser tippen. Der Klang ist dann aber tendenziell weiterhin lauter als beim MX-Board bzw. der Ton ist hochfrequenter und wirkt daher etwas lauter. Dafür klingt die Sharkoon technisch gesehen sauberer. Die Entscheidung wird nicht einfach werden...
Bei der Leertaste des MX-Boards kann man manchmal die Feder etwas hören beim Loslassen der Taste. Bei allen anderen Tasten nicht. Ist aber wenn dann nur sehr leise gerade so wahrnehmbar. Ich achte jetzt ja auch auf solche Geräusche.


----------



## kmf (24. November 2017)

^^ ich versteh sowieso net, warum bei Boards in diesen Preisklassen keine Dämpfungsringe (Slikon mit Shorehärte ~25-30) bereits ab Werk eingebaut sind. ich behaupte, dass ein Vorlaufweg von 2mm vor der Modifikation oder nur noch ca 1mm danach nicht sonderlich ins Gewicht fällt. Vielmehr die veränderte Geräuschkulisse von den Benutzern, als auch den Leuten, die im Umfeld sitzen  als weitaus angenehmer empfunden wird, 

Ich pers. hasse das nervtötende Geklapper einer mechanischen Tastatur. Ich möcht auch nicht in einem Büro sitzen, wo einige auf so einer Mecha-Tasta rumklimmpern rumklappern. Klackklackklackklackklack..klackklackklack...klack...............klackklackklack...klack 

Ich hab zwar nur eine Tastatur mit MX-Red, aber das erste was ich gemacht habe, waren Silikonringe unter die Caps.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2017)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich kann da zwar nur spekulieren, aber das offenkundige Desinteresse an Sockel-2066-CPUs in unserer Community, dass wir zeitnah zum Launch bereits einen zweigeteilten Vergleichstest etlicher Boards gebracht haben und dessen Leserinteresse bewerten konnten sowie die Vermutung, dass das Gros der So-2066-Interessenten nicht unbedingt auf das 600-Euro-Board gewartet haben dürfte, um auf die neue Plattform zu wechseln, deuten nicht gerade auf eine riesige Marktlücke für dieses eine Board hin. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber auch wir müssen ein bisschen priorisieren.



Kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kann ich nachvollziehen.


Tut mir auch leid, aber was soll man tun.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Tut mir auch leid, aber was soll man tun.



Ja, echt Schade.
Ich wollte ja selbst auf die X299 Plattform wechseln, aber bei dem Murks, was dabei raus gekommen ist, bleibt es beim alten X99 System.
Mich interessiert jetzt Ice Lake mit den 8 Kernern im Mainstream und vielleicht PCIe 4.0
Mal sehen, wann ihr da neue Details zu bringt.


----------

